# Four man limit at Foot Dam!!!!



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Made ya look, April Fools!!!!!:lol:


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

That was a good one!:lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh MAAAANNNN. And here I thought Hell froze over!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Jerk...........


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

haha


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go, people everywhere read that title and jumped in the car without even thinking about it! 

I don't even think I'm going to get to fish this year  Got too many bills to pay to drop $100 on gas and crap to get up there, plus taking days off from school. 

Always next year.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I saw this one coming. :lol:


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Sorry guys and gals but I could'nt resist. ne_eye:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

HA Shawn!, too bad I'm on the river EVERY week and know how the Big A is fishing, so nope, you never had me on this one:evilsmile! Hey what do ya think about this warm rain and the river at 2100.....


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Can you say fish on!!! :xzicon_sm


----------



## TroutSeeker71 (Mar 24, 2008)

And I thought I was on my game all day today!


----------



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

got me too


----------

